# Another month of decreasing sales - BMW Group US sales down 4.4% for July



## Raryel (Aug 10, 2015)

Does this mean BMW is selling fewer SUVs because the first priority of the South Carolina plant is to supply Europe and Asia? So it's supply constrained as opposed to less popular than other premium brands like Mercedes? I note that BMW reports a 31% increase in 7 series sales; another article on Bimmerfest notes higher Mercedes sales but it appears the 7 series has increased sales at a faster rate than the Mercedes S-class (this was an importajnt BMW goal). Is the 3-class in trouble in terms of sales?


----------

